# 86 2.4L SOHC Timing Chain



## shawngrace5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Performing a head gasket job on a 86 Nissan truck 2.4L SOHC, and have run into a problem...... installing the timing chain and cam gear back onto the head.

Anyone have the instructions to properly do so?? Thanks, i'm stuck! lol


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

Does the chain have two silver links? if so you match the 2 timing mark to the silver links. It's in my Haynes manual.


----------



## shawngrace5 (Sep 14, 2011)

I can line the timing marks back up where they belong, but I can't get the chain up high enough to put it back on the cam sprocket.


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

There is a chain tensioner and you need to adjust in as far as possible.


----------



## shawngrace5 (Sep 14, 2011)

How do I adjust the tensioner?


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure how that works without see it. But it's down to the left. It turns of something that will let the chain loosen. In the book in a pic they have a big screwdriver holding the tensioner back or that's what it looks like.


----------



## shawngrace5 (Sep 14, 2011)

do you think I have to tear the front of the engine apart? Cuz all data said something about removing the oil pan to remove the front cover.


----------



## azaware (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah I think so if you can get to the tersioner from the top.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you can use a wedge to keep the tensioner compressed, then the chain should go on without any problems, but, if the tensioner is already out too far you will have problems compressing it, if at all. then you'll have to pull the front cover to correct it...


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

shawngrace5 said:


> do you think I have to tear the front of the engine apart? Cuz all data said something about removing the oil pan to remove the front cover.


I'd bet a $ the tensioner has popped out of its' mount since you didn't jam the chain to prevent the chain from slacking before you removed it from the cam gear. Only fix is to remove the front cover, however, you can do this without dropping the oil pan. Remove the front 4 bolts on the oil pan to front cover area. It helps if you haven't torqued the head down yet, but the cover can be put back on if you take your time and ensure the part of the head gasket that extends out under the head that the front cover seals on does not snag and get munched up as you push the cover on. Since the front part of the oil pan gasket is now ruined, use some gasket maker on the oil pan lip and a bit more on the bottom of the cover. Also add a dab of sealant at the corner where the head, block and cover meet. Slow and sure, gently tap the top then bottom of the cover to work it in. Even so, don't expect to get by without at least a small oil seep somewhere around the front cover. Good luck.


----------



## shawngrace5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay, got the engine tore down to the front cover, but the front cover wont fit over the crankshaft hub? I have taken off the harmonic balancer assembly, but the front cover still wont come off over the crankshaft hub??


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

are you sure you have all of the bolts out?


----------



## shawngrace5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay nevermind guys, I noticed that little hub slides off the crank too. LOL. Got the timing set, timing cover back on, heads torque'd. Now just the re-assembly process. Thanks guys i greatly appreciate it. saved me some money on Alldata. :0


----------

